# Chili Mac Goulash Recipe



## Ol-blue (Sep 27, 2007)

A one pan meal that is not only easy but very tasty. This would be great for the Dutch oven when out camping.
Enjoy! Debbie

Chili Mac Goulash







1 pound(s) GROUND BEEF
3/4 cup(s) ONION; Chopped.
1 can(s) (10 ounce) ROTEL DICED TOMATOES AND GREEN CHILIES
1 can(s) (15 ounce) TOMATO SAUCE
1 cup(s) WATER
1 can(s) (4 ounce) DICED GREEN CHILIES
2 teaspoon(s) CHILI POWDER
1/4 teaspoon(s) CUMIN
1 large GARLIC CLOVE; Minced.
1 cup(s) ELBOW MACARONI; Uncooked.
1 can(s) (14.5 ounce) GREEN BEANS; Drained.
SALT; To Taste.
BLACK PEPPER; To Taste.
CHEDDAR CHEESE; Grated.
_____ 
In a large skillet; brown ground beef, garlic and onion 
until beef is no longer pink; drain off any fat.
Stir in Rotel diced tomatoes, tomato sauce, water, Green chilies, cumin and chili powder into meat mixture.
Bring to boil; add uncooked macaroni and drained green beans.
Bring back to a boil; reduce heat and cover skillet.
Simmer for about 15 minutes or until macaroni is tender.
Sprinkle with cheese just before serving.
Yields 4 to 5 servings.
_____


----------



## Loprraine (Sep 27, 2007)

Love those one pot meals.  Sounds like a good winter dish.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks and sounds delicious, thanks for the recipe.


----------



## Ol-blue (Sep 27, 2007)

I agree Loprraine... Anything to help with clean up.

You are welcome JOAnn L. Enjoy!


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Oct 7, 2007)

My dad many years ago use to make this and his answer what is this ? would allways answer   Mess So I have called it mess ever since


----------



## Ol-blue (Oct 8, 2007)

That's a good name for it. I will have to remember that. Thanks. Debbie


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 8, 2007)

I have a feeling my husband will love this!  I am a big fan of one-pot meals, especially with such a small kitchen.

Barbara


----------



## Ol-blue (Oct 8, 2007)

Barbara, I know my husband loved it. I agree, meals that can be prepared with one pan are the best. I love them for camping the best.


----------



## jet (Nov 12, 2007)

I made this recipe tonight.  I replaced the green beans with a frozen broccoli, cauliflower, corn and red pepper mix that I had on hand, and added some curry.  It turned out good.


----------



## Ol-blue (Nov 12, 2007)

jet said:


> I made this recipe tonight. I replaced the green beans with a frozen broccoli, cauliflower, corn and red pepper mix that I had on hand, and added some curry. It turned out good.


 
Sounds good. I'm glad it turned out good for you. Debbie


----------

